# ipad 2 et imac G5



## JOEL65 (26 Novembre 2011)

Voilà, j'ai un imac G5 sous Tiger et j'envisage d'acheter un Ipad 2 .
mes questions :
peut on connecter l'ipad à un ordi avec un processeur G5 ?
sachant qu'il faut au minimum Léopard pour la connection avec l'Ipad 2, peut on installer en même temps que Tiger , Léopard ou Snow Léopard ?
Dans la négative, y a t il moyen de conserver toutes mes anciennes applications et les drivers de mes imprimantes et scanners qui sont sous Tiger pour les faire fonctionner sous Léopard ou Snow léopard ?
Merci pour vos conseils ;


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Novembre 2011)

Sur un G5 ( architecture PPC) tu ne peux pas aller au delà de Leopard ( 10.5) Donc pour ton Ipad tu dois d'abord Upgrader ton OS ( donc acheter Leopard ( occasion plus vendu par apple) Après tu pourras connecter ton Ipad à Itunes et le configurer.


----------



## JOEL65 (26 Novembre 2011)

OK LEPETITPIERO,
mais pourrais tu me dire si lorsque je l'upgrade, je peux conserver ce que j'ai sur l'ordi ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Novembre 2011)

Bien sûr c'est possible. Toutefois avant tout upgrade il te faut faire une sauvegarde. Pour cela, sous Tiger il est judicieux de faire un clone du contenu de ton Mac sur un DD externe connecté en Firewire ( pas USB) Tu peux faire le clone avec carbon copy cloner ou Superduper.


----------

